# Lego Monster Fighters



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

One of my sons told me about this new lego thing he wanted. I looked it up. Mommy is going to get her OWN lego set (and not share). Hehehe

Lego Hearse!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm with you, Haunti - no SHARESIES!

I like the face on the vampire. It's a hoot


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice hearse! :biggrineton:

I hope it will also be available in the Netherlands...

If you (or your son) have enough LEGO, you could consider building something like this to go with the hearse:










(click here for more)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree Haunti, you should have your own Lego Hearse! Amazing how far Lego's have come since I was a kid. :googly:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Check out the whole *new Lego Monster* line! 

http://monsterfighters.lego.com/en-us/default.aspx?icmp=COUSFR11MonsterFighters


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We may have to get one of those.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

*LEGO Skeleton Reaper with Skeleton Horse*

I was looking at the Lego Monsters in Amazon and came across this cool one.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

*Lego Haunted Mansion!*

I'm a Lego nerd. What can I say. I didn't see another post about the current crop of monster hunter legos. I actually wasn't going to buy this set but my wife really wanted it so we ended up ordering it. Detail is very good with a lot going on inside. Took a while to put together but is probably one of the nicest pieces I have. Well, maybe right behind Hogwarts castle or Diagon Alley. 










I've got some power functions built in for some spooky led lighting at night!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I love Legos! If I let myself, I think I could become sucked into that whole world. When I was a kid, you could only get the three different sized blocks, and had to build what you wanted with those. It sure has changed!


----------

